# MiniMax- Algorithmus für 4-Gewinnt



## Aussie_T (19. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich habe die Aufgabe, einen MiniMax Algorithmus für ein 4 Gewinnt Spiel zu schreiben.
Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, wie ich da rangehen könnte? 

Wie soll ich einen Baum aufbauen? 
Wie kann ich die Knoten bewerten?
Ich habe schon nach PseudoCodes gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden. Hat mir vielleicht jemand ein Java- Beispiel, wie so ein MiniMax in Java auszusehen hat?

Bin für alle Infos dankbar.

Gruß Aussie_T


----------



## Aussie_T (19. Aug 2006)

Also genauer:

Ich muss eine Künstliche Intelligenz programmieren für ein 4-Gewinnt Spiel.
Ich soll es mit einem MiniMax algorithmus und Alpha-Beta-Pruning realisieren.
Das 4 Gewinnt spiel ist jedoch nicht vorüber, wenn einer 4 steine aneinander hat, sondern es werden in jedem Fall alle Felder belegt und am ende gezählt, wieviele 4er man hat. D.H. wenn ich 4 steine aneinander habe, dann habe ich 1 punkt, wenn ich 5 steine aneinander habe, dann habe ich quasi 2 punkte usw...


Gruß und danke,

Aussie_T


----------



## Beni (19. Aug 2006)

Aussie_T hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe die Aufgabe, einen MiniMax Algorithmus für ein 4 Gewinnt Spiel zu schreiben.
> Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, wie ich da rangehen könnte?


Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gemacht...

Pseudocode findet man - natürlich - bei Wikipedia

Nach allem was ich über den Algorithmus gelesen habe: ich würde mal versuchen die 4er-Reihen zu zählen, und die 3er die man zu 4er ausbauen kann, und die 2er die zu 3er werden können... Das ist jetzt geraten und muss nichts mit der optimalen Lösung zu tun haben. Aber besser als garkeine Idee :wink:


----------



## Guest (19. Aug 2006)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aussie_T hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau. Aber wie sieht sowas in Java aus? Codebeispiel? Da ich den Pseudocode dort nicht wirklcih verstehe...


----------

